# Hair Colors/Styles w/ Eye Colors Guide (with pics and translations!)



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

So I stumbled upon this lovely lady's tumblr page: http://professorbel.tumblr.com/ to find that she has a hair style guide, hair color guide, and an eye color guide ;o So I thought I would share them with the members of belltreeforums

Hair Style Guide: http://professorbel.tumblr.com/image/36921324729

Hair color guide: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mebysbPD8c1qdm0y0o1_500.png

Eye color guide: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mebyvhK83x1qdm0y0o1_500.png

BAM! Enjoy :'D Please let me know if you have trouble with links or anything like that c:


----------



## XenoVII (Dec 2, 2012)

Great to know! Now I can figure out exactly what I want!


----------



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome!  Glad I could help


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 2, 2012)

really useful! saved the link to my desktop for when the game comes out


----------



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey said:


> really useful! saved the link to my desktop for when the game comes out



Nice  There are so many options that it'll be hard for me to decide xD This game needs to come out already


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 2, 2012)

This is extremely useful  I wasn't expecting for there to be two different grey-ish colors. The "raging winter" is very close to my own eye color.
I know which one I'm getting now~


----------



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> This is extremely useful  I wasn't expecting for there to be two different grey-ish colors. The "raging winter" is very close to my own eye color.
> I know which one I'm getting now~



Oh awesome ;D My eyes are brown so I would just get the "sturdy" one I suppose. But I'm not basing my character on my appearance, just the ones that I think look cool xD I think I like the green eyes the best, so I'm probably aimimg for those Is there a difference between the grays, the greens, etc?  Its hard to tell


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2012)

I see a difference between blue, but not the green or grey... But I'm bad with colors


----------



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I see a difference between blue, but not the green or grey... But I'm bad with colors



I'm bad with them too xD; But yeah, I did notice a difference between the blues. One is brighter than tge other :0 Maybrie its that way for the black, green, and grey ones but its hard to tell 

Sorry about typos btw, my phone is hard to edit with xD;


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 2, 2012)

Kaia said:


> Oh awesome ;D My eyes are brown so I would just get the "sturdy" one I suppose. But I'm not basing my character on my appearance, just the ones that I think look cool xD I think I like the green eyes the best, so I'm probably aimimg for those Is there a difference between the grays, the greens, etc?  Its hard to tell



The difference is very slight and it's hard to notice.
To me, the "raging winter" that is close to my own eye color is sort of a blue/green/grey and "about to rain" is closer to an actual grey. 
The similarities between "raging winter" and "emerald coral" are also hard to distinguish when situated the way they are in the picture. I feel as if some of those colors are actually the same xD like the two black eyes and the two grey eyes. It might be easier to tell the differences if the similar colors were put right next to each other..... MS Paint, here I come!




There. A lot of the colors are *very* similar, but maybe this will help a bit.... maybe


----------



## Kaia (Dec 2, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> The difference is very slight and it's hard to notice.
> To me, the "raging winter" that is close to my own eye color is sort of a blue/green/grey and "about to rain" is closer to an actual grey.
> The similarities between "raging winter" and "emerald coral" are also hard to distinguish when situated the way they are in the picture. I feel as if some of those colors are actually the same xD like the two black eyes and the two grey eyes. It might be easier to tell the differences if the similar colors were put right next to each other..... MS Paint, here I come!
> 
> ...



Ah, I notice a difference more when they're next to each other like that :0 It's very slight, but there is a difference. And yeah, I do that too where I use the eye dropper tool from paint then zoom in really close to find the difference XD I would do that but I dont have acsess to a computer right now sadly


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 4, 2012)

what about face styles


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Apr 23, 2013)

These are really great.  Like Dustbunnii said, it is kinda hard to tell the difference between the greys and blacks but now it is easier the way it's formates now.  I think I like the total darkness, and sturdy eye colors. I have to say my favorite hair styles are the private life, michievious, and pretty ones.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooh, I'm so glad you posted this! Although, as far as hairstyles go, I'll probably go with the bun (again) and black hair with gray eyes.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 23, 2013)

Even though I'm not planning on getting it, I like it how girls are able to choose really really short hair.

Useful sources here, these pictures are amazing.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 23, 2013)

These charts were great, thanks for sharing them.

I'm going to get black hair and blue eyes for my main character because I love that combination. My other characters will have crazy , unnatural hair colors.


----------



## MademRachel (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there ones thats translated, by any chance. D: so i could know what to choose


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have something else, you can go on this link to see the face guide^^ 
It's in English. http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


----------

